# Schwarzwald Bike Marathon 11.09.2016



## DirkCC (22. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege, die Mittelstrecke 60 km in Furtwangen zu fahren.

Könnt ihr mir ein wenig verraten
- Strecke: gehe von viel Waldautobahnen aus, Trailabschnitte?, knifflige Abschnitte?, Verkehr/stauanfällig?
- Verpflegung: gibts fertige Flaschen? (gab es in Neustadt, war sehr positiv überrascht)
- sonstiges: was euch gefällt/nicht gefällt usw.

Danke schon mal! Bikergrüße
Dirk


----------



## -VS- (25. August 2016)

Keine Staus, nix Kniffliges bez. Fahrtechnik, nette schnelle Trails hier und da, eine nette achterbahnartige Steilkurvenabfahrt vor Vöhrenbach, keine Trinkflaschen an der Verpflegungen,die letzten 5km absolut  flaches Vollgasgebolze.
Damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkCC (25. August 2016)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Habe mich heute angemeldet. Dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## baloo (25. August 2016)

-VS- schrieb:


> Keine Staus, nix Kniffliges bez. Fahrtechnik, nette schnelle Trails hier und da, eine nette achterbahnartige Steilkurvenabfahrt vor Vöhrenbach, keine Trinkflaschen an der Verpflegungen,die letzten 5km absolut  flaches Vollgasgebolze.
> Damit ist alles gesagt.


Fast, die super Stimmung hast du noch vergessen!


----------



## -VS- (25. August 2016)

Stimmung ist auch gut. Insgesamt eine massentaugliche Tralala-Strecke, die aber trotzdem abwechslungsreich ist,nicht zu viel Waldautobahn hat und Spass macht.


----------



## Tante_Philou (1. September 2016)

als Einheimischer kann ich zustimmen, die genannte Anliegerkurve ist aber nur ab der 60km Strecke und länger mit auf dem Plan.

Im letzten Jahr wurde die technisch schwierigste Trailabfahrt auf der 42km-Strecke ca 7km vor dem Ziel aus dem Plan genommen und durch eine Umfahrung entschärft (was ich persönlich schade fand).

Aktueller Zustand der Strecke ist hervorragend. Aktuell gibt es zumindest auf der 42/60km-Strecke keine Wasser- oder Schlammlöcher. Der Untergrund auf den Feld- und Waldwegen ist bedingt durch die anhaltende Trockenheit und Wind eher lockeres Geröll. Nix schwieriges.

Ich werde, wenn's nicht noch mal ergiebig Regnet und das Rennen wie bislang angekündigt trocken bleibt, mit Racing Ralph/Rocket Ron an den Start gehen


----------



## Wubber (1. September 2016)

@Tante_Philou, wie ist die 90 km Strecke vom technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad? Kann man es z.B. mit dem Albstadt Marathon vergleichen? Vom den Höhenmetern und Kilometern würden mich die 90km reizen, sollte halt vom Anspruch gehen, bin nicht so der Trailfahrer. Albstadt Marathon ist da schön einfach, sowas suche ich.


----------



## -VS- (1. September 2016)

Ja, die 90km ist genauso einfach, hat auch m. W. mehr Asphaltanteil. Ausser ein klitzekleines Stück bergab, und zwar kurz vor dem tiefsten Punkt der ganzen Strecke vor dem Stück, an dem sowieso Schiebepflicht besteht kurz vor Überquerung der B33. Schiebepflicht deshalb, weil vor dieser Brücke ein Pfad zwischen Felswand und Begrenzungsmauer verläuft, zu schmal zum Fahren und so breit, dass man das Rad auf dem Hinterrad mit dem Lenker in die Höhe vor sich herschieben muß.
Am Renntag wenn das Wetter so trocken bleibt, kommt hinten der Glatzenkönig  Conti Speed King drauf, vorne höchstens der Race King.


----------



## chotschen (1. September 2016)

Bin dabei und fahre auf der 40km-Strecke.


----------



## Tante_Philou (1. September 2016)

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Das Schiebestück ist übrigens über die Linachtalsperre (Germarkung Vöhrenbach).

Ich fahre auch die 42km Strecke, hab noch mit den Folgen eines Faserrisses in der Wade aus dem Mai zu kämpfen und hoffe, unter 1:50 zu bleiben


----------



## -VS- (1. September 2016)

Ich will die 60km in unter 2:20 schaffen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Mordslauf mit nem 24,5er Schnitt der bis zum Ziel evtl. noch ein 25er hätte werden können, dann aber kurz vor Vöhrenbach und der Steilkurvenabfahrt eine Wurzel nicht gesehen, erst fast übern Lenker, dann hinten ein Knall vom harten Aufsetzen der Felge....und platt. Also hab ich dieses Jahr mit der Strecke noch ne Rechnung offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (2. September 2016)

2:20 ist ne super Zeit auf der Strecke! Leider reichts wegen Kindern, Frau und Haus bei mir nicht mehr so oft auf's Rad bzw. die Tage an denen sich solche Distanzen trainieren lassen sind zu wenig.

Ich fahr da eigentlich immer wegen der Stimmung an, auf und neben der Strecke mit. Es ist ne schöne Veranstaltung für Hobby-Radler.


----------



## chotschen (2. September 2016)

Darum geht es mir auch. Die Zeit ist mir egal. 
Ich bin schon oft rund um Schonach und Furtwangen, Brend, Schönwald etc. mit dem MTB gefahren, aber noch keinen Marathon.
Und daß 5 Euro vom Startgeld an die Katharinenhöhe gehen, fand ich auch eine unterstützenswerte Idee.


----------



## Tante_Philou (2. September 2016)

Ja, absolut. 

Bei uns bezahlt die Firma das Startgeld, weshalb ich die 45€ die mich die Teilnahme kosten würde direkt an die Katha spende


----------



## Tante_Philou (8. September 2016)

Alle gut vorbereitet für Sonntag? 

Wenn's irgendwelche Fragen gibt bezüglich Anreise, Parkplatz, Streckentipps (insbesondere 42 u 60km-Strecke) oder sonstigem gibt, stehe ich gerne bereit und versuche diese zu beantworten.

Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann ist, dass sich sehr wahrscheinlich an der Streckenführung der 42km-Runde an der letzten Abfahrt vor der Unterführung etwas verändert hat. In der Vergangenheit stand dort immer ein 1-2m breiter Streifen Wiese rechts neben dem Weg zur Verfügung, was dieses Jahr nicht so zu sein scheint.

Dieser Weg ist aber in einem so erbärmlichen Zustand, dass dort wirklicht Achtung geboten ist.

Passt außerdem auf eure Bikes auf, auch vor der Startnummernausgabe / Anmeldung! In den letzten Jahren wurden immer wieder ganz speziell hochwertige Räder geklaut - deshalb: Vorsicht!


----------



## chotschen (8. September 2016)

Ja, einen Tipp bzgl. Parkplatz könnte ich gebrauchen. Komme von Schonach bzw. über Schönwald nach Furtwangen.

Samstag soll es eventuell noch mal regnen. Sonntag eher trocken. Ich schätze, die Strecke ist aktuell größtenteils sehr trocken, hart und teilweise staubig?


----------



## Tante_Philou (8. September 2016)

Ich rechne ehrlich gesagt nicht mit nennenswertem Regen. Weder Samstag noch Sonntag. Bei Anreise von Schönwald her kommend würde ich das die Stadt durchfahren, und gegen Ortsmitte/Ortsausgang Richtung Neukirch/Gütenbach parken. Alle großen Betriebe stellen Ihre Parkplätze für die Veranstaltung zur Verfügung. Also nicht gleich wundern wenn es im Ortskern keine Parkplätze mehr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackyryan (8. September 2016)

Wo parkt man am besten, wenn man von Vöhrenbach kommt? Gibt's ne offizielle Beschilderung für Parkplätze oder sollte man sich vorher schlau machen?


----------



## Tante_Philou (8. September 2016)

Die Parkplätze sind ausgeschildert, ja. Ich würde von Vöhrenbach kommend direkt vor Furtwangen links in die Martin-Schmitt-Straße fahren und dieser dann folgen bis die Parkplätze nach rechts angeschildert sind. Müsste die Abbiegung "Weibert-Mahler-Straße" sein.


----------



## -VS- (8. September 2016)

Fahrradschloss mitnehmen, dann kann man evtl. 1-2km Entfernung zur Nummernausgabe schnell zurücklegen. Oder zu zweit,während einer auf die Räder aufpasst und der andere die Nummer holt.
Auf die ganzen schlosslosen Einzelabholer spekulieren die Raddiebe traditionell ganz besonders.


----------



## chotschen (8. September 2016)

Was kann man eigentlich so von der Expo erwarten? Wer stellt dort so aus?


----------



## Tante_Philou (8. September 2016)

Genau! Immer zu zweit die Startnummer abholen. Auch im Ziel bitte das Bike nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen!

Also letztes Jahr war icj da sehr enttäuscht was die Expo betrifft, vllt. wirds dieses Jahr besser


----------



## DirkCC (8. September 2016)

Das mit der Klauerei ist echt traurig!!

Danke für den Hinweis, dass es auffällig schlimm ist.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon mal im Schwarzwald zu fahren, bin denk ich gut vorbereitet und habe den Fokus auf die Firmenwertung 60 km .


----------



## Spenglerextrem (8. September 2016)

Gibts nen Tip zur Übernachtung im WoMo ?

Würde am Sa. anreisen und die Nacht auf So. möglichst zentral stehen wollen.


----------



## Tante_Philou (8. September 2016)

Ich hab dir das mal als private Nachricht beantwortet, Spenglerextrem

Das mit den Diebstählen ist hier nicht schlimmer, aber auch nicht besser als bei jeder anderen vergleichbaren Veranstaltung. Aber man sollte einfach die Augen offen halten


----------



## Tischgrill (9. September 2016)

1900 Meldungen bisher. Die 2000 dürften mit bestimmt vielen Nachmeldungen vor Ort locker geknackt werden. Wegen dem Wetter halt.


----------



## chotschen (12. September 2016)

Schön war's! Gelungene Veranstaltung. Einzig nicht so gute Lösung war die Unterführung unter der B500 durch nach der Katharinenhöhe. Aber das geht im Gesamtbild eher unter. Abwechslungsreiche Strecke (42km) mit ein paar fiesen Rampen, relativ viel Waldautobahn, wenig technischem Anspruch und wie immer im Schwarzwald einer sehr schönen Landschaft. 
Einzig zum Schluß, als offenbar ein paar sehr ambitionierte Fahrer der 60er (?) oder sogar 90er-Strecke von hinten am kamen, wurde es etwas ruppiger im Feld, aber es ging noch.
Werde sehen, daß ich nächstes Mal wieder dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chkimsim (12. September 2016)

War auf der 90 km Runde am Start. Die ganze Veranstaltung war top organisiert. Es gab 7(!) Verpflegungsstellen auf der 90er Runde und an jeder war immer reichlich Auswahl an Essen und Trinken vorhanden. Da ein Grossteil der Strecke Asphalt und Waldautobahnen sind wurde es eigentlich nie eng, Staus habe ich keine erlebt (die 2 Unterführungen und die Schiebepassage mal ausgenommen). Und das Wetter war fürs Jubiläum natürlich perfekt.


----------



## DirkCC (12. September 2016)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super. Bin die 60 km gefahren und hatte nicht den besten Tag, bin aber zufrieden.

Herausragend war die Stimmung auf der Strecke an manchen Stellen - tolle Zuschauer und die Verpflegung durch die Vereine. Besser habe ich es noch nicht erlebt.

Es war wahnsinnig viel Verkehr aber dafür war ein eine Drängelei an der Verpflegung mit Lenkerkontakt und ein Egoist kurz vor Ziel echt ok.

Die Stimmung unter den Fahrern fand ich auch meist entspannt und man konnte gut in Gruppen fahren, an der Engstelle kam ich sehr gut durch.

Ein sehr gelungenes Wochenende, Marathon empfehlenswert.


----------



## -VS- (12. September 2016)

Immer wieder eine sympathische Veranstaltung, und die Zahl der Verpflegungsstellen in der Tat sehr hoch, hab aber keine gebraucht.
Die Strecke war zwar viel Schotteranteil, aber dieser war zum grossen Teil sehr grob und rumpelig mit vielen grossen Steinen aus dem Erdreich halb rausglotzend. Da hätte ich ein Fully empfohlen, das ist sicher nicht nur für verblockte Trails hilfreich.
Mission 2:20h auf der 60er nur um eine Minute verfehlt, soweit relativ zufrieden und werde nächstes Jahr aber nicht dabei sein, weil bei mir um die Ecke eine andere Veranstaltung gefahren wird nächstes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit (DM findet da auch statt) und die längere Anfahrt in den Schwarzwald in diesem Kontext unökonomisch ist.


----------



## scooter_werner (12. September 2016)

Ich finde die Veranstaltung auch immer top. Zwar war ich gestern mit meiner Leistung auf der 90er Runde nicht ganz zufrieden, aber die Stimmung auf der Strecke war wieder top und die paar Dutzend Leute der 60er Strecke, die ich auf dem letzten Drittel überholt habe, waren allesamt rücksichtsvoll. Auf der letzten Abfahrt musste ich noch ein bisschen Slalom fahren, aber ohne irgendwelchen Probleme. Das hatte ich auch schon mal anders.

Ja, die Strecke war heuer wirklich unglaublich trocken und gefühlt steiniger als sonst. Selbst die Passage auf einem Waldpfad im letzten Teil der Strecke, wo es sonst immer ein paar feuchte Stellen hatte, war heuer total trocken. Meine Alternative zum Hardtail wäre ein 130mm Trailbike und das wäre dann wohl doch zu viel des Guten gewesen...


----------



## JensDey (12. September 2016)

-VS- schrieb:


> Die Strecke war zwar viel Schotteranteil, aber dieser war zum grossen Teil sehr grob und rumpelig mit vielen grossen Steinen aus dem Erdreich halb rausglotzend. Da hätte ich ein Fully empfohlen, das ist sicher nicht nur für verblockte Trails hilfreich.


Zu wenig technisch in jedem Fall und die Schotterdownhills sind teils mörderisch schnell. Vor 20y Jahren noch auf m Hardtail war ich wirklich froh mit meinem Fulli unterwegs zu sein.
Aber DH nach Gremmelsbach und der Vöhrenbachtrail sind 



> Mission 2:20h auf der 60er nur um eine Minute verfehlt, soweit relativ zufrieden .


Respekt
Bin beim 90er nur der Beste der letzten 10% gwewesen


----------



## wooki (13. September 2016)

Hey, bin neu hier im Forum. Habe auch am Schwarzwald Bike Marathon teilgenommen. Zum ersten Mal an einem solchen Rennen teilgenommen und die 42km Variante gewählt. War eine tolle Veranstaltung und ne schöne Strecke (abzüglich der Unterführung Escheck, die viel Wartezeit gekostet hat).


----------



## chkimsim (13. September 2016)

War auch mit einem Fully unterwegs und echt froh damit. Die Hobby-Hardtail-Ritter haben mir auf einigen Passagen echt leid getan. Was den Verkehr anging hatte ich wohl Glück im Unglück. Den Start hatte ich verpennt und bin meinem Block als letzter hinterher gehechelt (war aber cool, mal nur zu überholen...) Kurz hinter der Verpflegung am Brend hatte ich einen Platten. Während dem Reifenwechsel sind die schnellen 60er vorbeigeschossen. Ab dann war ich immer nur in kleinen Gruppen unterwegs, an der Schiebepassage war ein einziger Fahrer vor mir. Um so überraschter war ich über die Mengen an Leute im Ziel...


----------



## JensDey (13. September 2016)

chkimsim schrieb:


> Kurz hinter der Verpflegung am Brend hatte ich einen Platten. Während dem Reifenwechsel sind die schnellen 60er vorbeigeschossen.


Hast ja ne tolle Zeit geschafft, Herr K. aus Tägerig. Ander Katherinenhöhe haben wir uns vllt. gesehen: 1:50.49,1 zu 1:51.13,6


----------



## Nuki (13. September 2016)

War mit meinem 29 hardtail voll zufrieden. War ja (60er) nirgends technisch. Die 3 -4 "Steilwandkurven" waren einfach super geil und flowig.
Staubig wars, Stimmung war gut. 
Was mich völlig angekäst hat war der Stau vor der Unterführung und Fahrer - v.a die schwarz/hellblauen auf der 40er Strecke, die teilweise ratschend zu 3.-4. nebeneinander gefahren sind, sollen sie doch ins Café ....und nicht die Strecke blockieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -VS- (13. September 2016)

Nuki schrieb:


> Was mich völlig angekäst hat war der Stau vor der Unterführung und Fahrer - v.a die schwarz/hellblauen auf der 40er Strecke, die teilweise ratschend zu 3.-4. nebeneinander gefahren sind, sollen sie doch ins Café ....und nicht die Strecke blockieren



Ich glaub manche wären besser hier aufgehoben  Da schläft ja schon der Sprecher ein. Und eine dreiviertel Stunde (!) Sperrung zur Durchfahrt eines kleinen Kaffs ist auch krass


----------



## Rotwild85 (13. September 2016)

Fand es isgesamt auch wieder eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung! Glaub bei so gutem Wetter bin ich Furtwangen noch nie gefahren!
War dieses Jahr mal wieder auf der 90er unterwegs!
Mit 3h49 ist es eigentlich ganz gut gelaufen, nur der Verkehr am Schluß wo man mit den ganzen langsameren 60ern und 42ern 
zusammen gekommen ist war an manchen stellen etwas kritisch, da ist der geschwindigkeits unterschied manchmal schon etwas kritisch!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (13. September 2016)

Echt ne schöne Veranstaltung ! Wetter sowieso top. Alles schon gesagt, Verpflegung, Stimmung, ... .

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt (bitte konstruktiv sehen):
Beim Zusammentreffen der 60 er- und der 42er-Strecke wars dann recht eng und da viele 42er-Fahrer eher unerfahren sind und wohl nicht wissen (kein Vorwurf) das man an Anstiegen auf Forststraßen rechts fährt und Schnellere links vorbei lässt. Da waren viele zu zweit oder zu dritt in selben Tempo nebeneinander unterwegs.
Wenn man die 42er-Runde etwas später starten würde, tät sichs vielleicht entzerren und auch der Stau an der B 500-Unterführung wäre wohl kleiner.


----------



## chotschen (14. September 2016)

Ich bin einer der langsameren 42er und habe zumindest um mich herum so gut wie keine Konflikte erlebt. 
Man sollte halt nicht erst warten, bis von hinten ein "Rechts" kommt, sondern sich in regelmäßigen Abständen auch einfach mal nach hinten umschauen. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn. 
Im Eifer des Gefechts aber können mit dem einen oder anderen schon mal die Pferde durchgehen. Das ist halt das Adrenalin. 
Insgesamt fand ich es aber doch recht kollegial, fair und diszipliniert, wie miteinander umgegangen wurde.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2016)

Vom Wetter her das tollste Furtwangen der letzte Jahren. Leider waren viel auf der 90er übermotiviert so dass ich auf den ersten 10Km gut 5-6 Stürze gesehen habe. Mir ging zm Schluss etwas der Dampf aus, schön wars trotzdem...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2016)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> und wohl nicht wissen (kein Vorwurf) das man an Anstiegen auf Forststraßen rechts fährt und Schnellere links vorbei lässt.


wenn mir das einer beim vorbeifahren während dem rennen erzählt, würde ich wahrscheinlich vor lachen vom rad fallen.

ich fahre da wo die streckenbeschaffenheit für mich am besten fahrbar aussieht.
und wenn dann jemand meint er müsste vorbei, muss er halt durch den schotter oder schlaglöcher fahren.
meine linie verlasse ich auf einer breiten forststraße garantiert nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2016)

Grundsätzlich haben die schnellen Leute, wie die Langsamen dieselbe Daseinsberechtigung bei einem Event. Wenn die Schnellen dann aber nicht auf Biegen und Brechen mit Harakiri Überholen müssen und die Langsamen nicht die ganze Strecke für sich beanspruchen geht das ganz gut. Kritisch finde ich dann immer, wenn in technischem Gelände dann auf der Ideallinie gelaufen wird und alle nachfolgenden dann auch vom Bike müssen. Sowie plötzliche Spurwechsel obwohl man weiß dass man extrem langsam ist und von Hinten permanent schneller vorbei fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2016)

dem stimme ich voll zu!

nebeneinander fahren, absichtlich so fahren, dass nicht überholt werden kann, auf der ideallinie schieben, spurwechsel ohne schulterblick, repaaturen mitten auf der strecke usw. gehen gar nicht.

der schulterblick funktioniert bei mir intuitiv, selbst auf dem radweg auf dem weg zur eisdiele, oder wenn ich die forstautobahn langballer und zu 99,9% nie jemand dort sein wird.


----------



## JensDey (14. September 2016)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Beim Zusammentreffen der 60 er- und der 42er-Strecke wars dann recht eng und da viele 42er-Fahrer eher unerfahren sind und wohl nicht wissen (kein Vorwurf) das man an Anstiegen auf Forststraßen rechts fährt und Schnellere links vorbei lässt. Da waren viele zu zweit oder zu dritt in selben Tempo nebeneinander unterwegs.
> Wenn man die 42er-Runde etwas später starten würde, tät sichs vielleicht entzerren und auch der Stau an der B 500-Unterführung wäre wohl kleiner.





k_star schrieb:


> dem stimme ich voll zu!
> 
> nebeneinander fahren, absichtlich so fahren, dass nicht überholt werden kann, auf der ideallinie schieben, spurwechsel ohne schulterblick, repaaturen mitten auf der strecke usw. gehen gar nicht..


Das ist einfach problematisch. Auch die hinteren 90er/120er werden von den PodiumsRacern der 42er und 60er-Strecken überholt und da hat man auch wenig Bock sich von den Quickies ständig wegdrängen zu lassen.
Ist aber wie immer ein Geben und Nehmen.


k_star schrieb:


> wenn mir das einer beim vorbeifahren während dem rennen erzählt, würde ich wahrscheinlich vor lachen vom rad fallen.


Haha


> ich fahre da wo die streckenbeschaffenheit für mich am besten fahrbar aussieht.
> und wenn dann jemand meint er müsste vorbei, muss er halt durch den schotter oder schlaglöcher fahren.
> meine linie verlasse ich auf einer breiten forststraße garantiert nicht.


Das ist auch keine förderliche Einstellung.

Nach der Katherinenhöhe war dann aber Ruhe. Als die 60er wieder auf die 90er/120er getroffen sind hatte sich die Spreu ja schon vom Weizen getrennt.


----------



## JensDey (14. September 2016)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Vom Wetter her das tollste Furtwangen der letzte Jahren. Leider waren viel auf der 90er übermotiviert so dass ich auf den ersten 10Km gut 5-6 Stürze gesehen habe.


Mich hats nicht gewaffelt, obwohl ich viel dynamsicher unterwegs war. 


 


> Mir ging zm Schluss etwas der Dampf aus, schön wars trotzdem...


 trotzdem haste mir nach oben auf jedem Meter ne halbe Sekunde abgenommen.


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mich hats nicht gewaffelt, obwohl ich viel dynamsicher unterwegs war.
> Anhang anzeigen 528706
> trotzdem haste mir nach oben auf jedem Meter ne halbe Sekunde abgenommen.


Die Stylewertung ging aber definitiv an dich


----------



## JensDey (14. September 2016)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Die Stylewertung ging aber definitiv an dich


Danke danke 
An meiner Mimik muss ich noch arbeiten.  Bei mir sehen extrem viele Bilder so aus, als wenn ich aus Angst ein Liedchen zum Mutmachen pfeife.


----------



## -VS- (14. September 2016)

Also in der Antiwaffel- und in der Stylewertung eine 10,0 würde ich sagen. Ab auf die Titelseite aller Bikebravos dieser Welt mit dir!


----------



## JensDey (14. September 2016)

-VS- schrieb:


> Also in der Antiwaffel- und in der Stylewertung eine 10,0 würde ich sagen. Ab auf die Titelseite aller Bikebravos dieser Welt mit dir!


Böse böse böse.
Es fehlt das OLDTIMER Magazin für MTBs.


----------



## wooki (14. September 2016)

Hat das eigentlich noch wer mitbekommen? Während der Wartezeit an der Unterführung ist einer quer über die B500 und hat sich nicht um die Rufe der Streckenposten geschert. Gab es da ne Disqualifikation?


----------



## chotschen (14. September 2016)

Nicht mit bekommen. War sowieso in Gespräche mit den anderen Wartenden vertieft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -VS- (14. September 2016)

wooki schrieb:


> Hat das eigentlich noch wer mitbekommen? Während der Wartezeit an der Unterführung ist einer quer über die B500 und hat sich nicht um die Rufe der Streckenposten geschert. Gab es da ne Disqualifikation?


Müsste man mal in der Ergebnisliste schauen unter DSQ...


----------



## chkimsim (22. September 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hast ja ne tolle Zeit geschafft, Herr K. aus Tägerig. Ander Katherinenhöhe haben wir uns vllt. gesehen: 1:50.49,1 zu 1:51.13,6


Danke. Auf der Katherinenhöhe bin ich dir vermutlich entgegen gekommen. Da es an der Verpflegung keine Standpumpe gab bin ich noch mal an den Zuschauern vorbei und habe (erfolglos) nach eben solch einer gefragt. An der nächsten Verpflegung gab es dann aber eine.


----------

